# Montar negocio de venta de cosméticos "caseros"



## Menganito (19 Oct 2012)

Buenos días:

Os cuento mi proyecto porque no sé si puede ser viable o no. Resulta que elaboro un producto cosmético que sorprendentemente ha tenido muy buena acogida entre friends&family, lo preparo en mis ratos libres y se lo regalo o vendo a precio de coste. El problema es que ya me empiezan a pedir más cantidades para terceras personas y claro, ya empiezo a gastar demasiado tiempo libre en estos menesteres, así que me estoy planteando al menos intentar hacer algo de negocio con ello. El caso es que no tengo experiencia y no sé si merecerá la pena escalarlo y empezar a vender en público, me da la impresión que para ser legal habría que hacer una gran inversión.

Por de pronto, ¿alguno sabéis que requisitos hacen falta para poder preparar el producto a mayor escala? Me refiero a permisos, controles de sanidad, etc.

Por otra parte también pienso que claro, en el hipotético caso de que alguna partida saliese mal y pudiese producir alguna reacción alergica a algún comprador, ¿cómo podría cubrir ese riesgo? A ver si por sacar cuatro duros me voy a arriesgar a quedarme en la calle...

Bueno, como veis estoy un poco perdido, cualquier ayuda se agradece.

Saludos


----------



## John Galt 007 (19 Oct 2012)

Menganito, has pensado en registrar o patentar la formula y pedir que un laboratorio que cuente con todos los permisos te fabrique/envase el producto?

Ese es el camino que seguiría yo. Quizas que el fabricante entre como socio y te ayude con la distribucion, ventas... etc.

Conozco una empresa familiar grande que vende cosméticos y lo único que hacen ellos es la investigación y desarrollo, marketing y diseño grafico, estrategia y por supuesto ventas y distribucion, etc. Toda la fabricación se subcontrata a fabricas con capacidad libre.

Si el producto tiene éxito, podrías vender la licencia/producto a una gran empresa. El mercado cosmético es muy competitivo pero mueve millones.

Mucha suerte.


----------



## John Galt 007 (19 Oct 2012)

Pensandolo bien, si quieres empezar a pequeña escala, en una farmacia donde hagan formulas magistrales podrían fabricarte unas cuantas decenas de unidades.

Quizas esa seria la mejor forma de empezar.


----------



## Menganito (19 Oct 2012)

Estudiaré la opción esta de la farmacia, la verdad es que meterme en el sarao de patentar y buscar laboratorio creo que sería un salto demasiado grande, por el momento no es una actividad a la que tenga pensado dedicarle el 100% de mi tiempo y eso exigiría además una fuerte inversión inicial.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Enterao (19 Oct 2012)

lo de la farmacia se me habia ocurrido tambien a mi . pero no se yo si las farmacias queran o podran prestarse a eso . tendrian que poner su nombre en los botes , como hacen con las suyas o las de medicos...

creo recordar que habia un hilo con una pregunta similar hace tiempo , no recuerdo ahora mismo en que quedo ..recuerdo que miramos en sanidad y consumo las condiciones..


----------



## No Registrado (19 Oct 2012)

los cosmeticos requieren registro de sanidad


----------



## Enterao (20 Oct 2012)

ah si ya me acuerdo , pero era medicamentos , era un hilo que abrio el secretario ..buscalo..


----------



## Enterao (20 Oct 2012)

ah si ya me acuerdo , pero era medicamentos , era un hilo que abrio el secretario ..buscalo..


----------



## No Registrado (21 Oct 2012)

Por si alguien tiene ganas de hacer el golipollas: Mercadona retira 11 cosméticos estrella por riesgo de cáncer - Público.es


----------

